# uk driving license for american within one year



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

hello wonderful people.
i have a few specific questions about getting a driving license in the UK. 
old news: i'm american and my wife is english. we live in england and will probably be here for the next few years. 
i am aware that my american (virginia) driver's license is valid for one year. 
i've been driving here for about 6 months and have become comfortable on city roads, country lanes, and motorways. i have my copy of the highway code and _plan _on setting up a lesson or two very soon... that's as far as i am.
i am still within my allowed year for another 5 months. here are my questions:

do i need to get a provisional license to take the lessons and/or tests?

will i need L plates?

if i fail any of my tests, will i still be able to drive on my american license (within the year)?

:car:

cheers!

ol' galdo


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sgaldo said:


> hello wonderful people.
> i have a few specific questions about getting a driving license in the UK.
> old news: i'm american and my wife is english. we live in england and will probably be here for the next few years.
> i am aware that my american (virginia) driver's license is valid for one year.
> ...


Yes. While you don't need a provisional licence to take lessons, you can't take your tests without it. You can only apply for provisonal after 6 months in UK, so do it now.



> will i need L plates?


While you are driving on your US license, you aren't subject to learner driver requirements like displaying L-plates, being accompanied by full UK licence holder and banned from motorways.



> if i fail any of my tests, will i still be able to drive on my american license (within the year)?


You can carry on driving on your US license until your 12 months is up. But if you still haven't passed then, you will be subject to learner driver restrictions.


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

joppa, i don't know if you're one person, a team of people, or even human. but i do know that you are awesome.
i have you, bev, and yousafzai to thank for my peace of mind throughout my entire international journey.

so to clarify, i...
1- get my provisional
2- set up some lessons (which i could do before getting my provisional, but good to get it nowish)
3- take my tests until i pass
4- if i haven't passed before my year is up, this list becomes a bit longer.

does that sound right?
thank you millions.


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

oh... i saw on another thread (from a few years ago) that my us license is no longer valid here once i get my provisional license...
i just want to be totally clear.. is that true?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sgaldo said:


> joppa, i don't know if you're one person, a team of people, or even human. but i do know that you are awesome.
> i have you, bev, and yousafzai to thank for my peace of mind throughout my entire international journey.
> 
> so to clarify, i...
> ...


Yes.



> oh... i saw on another thread (from a few years ago) that my us license is no longer valid here once i get my provisional license...
> i just want to be totally clear.. is that true?


No, that only applies to a foreign licence that can be exchanged for UK licence without passing driving tests, like one from Canada, Aus, NZ, RSA, Japan and a few other countries (EU licence holders can drive without restriction). As you exchange, your old national licence is no longer valid in UK (e.g. to stop people using it to take penalty points instead of their UK licence) and UK licence people (DVLA) send it back to your home country or to your embassy in UK. As your US license cannot be so exchanged, taking out provisional licence doesn't invalidate it. There is generally a rule of one driver, one full licence that can be used in UK. So if after a few years in UK you return home and then come over for a vacation, you should only use your UK licence to drive here


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

i just passed my theory test on the first try.. yeah!
i've booked my practical test for late april.
i'd like to take the test in my wife's car.
i know joppa said i am not subject to learner restrictions within my year, but does this apply to the test?
i'm a bit nervous about turning up to the testing centre driving my own car without L-plates and taking the test in it.
might i be refused??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sgaldo said:


> i just passed my theory test on the first try.. yeah!
> i've booked my practical test for late april.
> i'd like to take the test in my wife's car.
> i know joppa said i am not subject to learner restrictions within my year, but does this apply to the test?
> ...


No, provided you take your US license, passport (to show when you entered UK) and your provisional licence.
You may be a competent driver (I don't know!) but normally examinees turn up in a car owned by a driving school with dual control, and while there's nothing to stop you taking your test in your wife's car (provided you are insured to drive as a named driver - so take insurance certificate as well), it may be better idea to hire a car from a driving school or get a few lessons and take the test at the end in one of their cars. Driving examiner may prefer to have some kind of control over your driving!


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

i just found this, which states i have to have l plates on the car in order to use it in the test... but it doesnt specify my american license situation... 

Rules for cars used for driving tests : Directgov - Motoring

i'm going to call the test centre to be sure. 

thanks for your reply joppa. as usual, youre awesome.

edit: i also found cheap dual control car hire (i think this might be the way i go to be sure on test day)
http://www.arnoldclarkrental.com/index.php/dual-control-cars


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sgaldo said:


> i just found this, which states i have to have l plates on the car in order to use it in the test... but it doesnt specify my american license situation...
> 
> Rules for cars used for driving tests : Directgov - Motoring
> 
> ...


I forgot about L-plates and extra mirror for examiner.
While hiring one from Arnold Clark may be a possibility, you'd rather be in a car you are used to driving.
Have you taken a few lessons with a driving instructor? Test requirements are exact and often quite different from how most people drive, and you need to be able to drive to pass, instead of just competently (this I think differs from US tests).


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks joppa
youre absolutely right. it differs big time. standards in england are EXACT in comparison to us standards.... ive got a lesson lined up to assess my "bad habits".. and i definitely recomend any non uk driver reading this to do the same


----------



## mandyhoov (Jun 15, 2011)

congrats on passing your written!

i'm in a similar situation - have been here since July '11 and now need to start getting my act together about getting a UK license. I've been driving for a few months... am familiar with roads, markings, and the dreaded roundabout, but have one concern - i've been driving an automatic. i can't imagine trying to handle a stick shift as well as being on the other side of the car, on the other side of the road (i'm very uncoordinated!). But sounds like when I go to take the driving test, it may be in another car other than our own (which is a fourfor semi-automatic)... if i'm unable to master the stick shift prior to when i need to take my driving, am i just out of luck??

and also, what did you use to study for the written exam? hoping to get that sorted asap. 

thanks so much, very very helpful info here.
xo


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mandyhoov said:


> congrats on passing your written!
> 
> i'm in a similar situation - have been here since July '11 and now need to start getting my act together about getting a UK license. I've been driving for a few months... am familiar with roads, markings, and the dreaded roundabout, but have one concern - i've been driving an automatic. i can't imagine trying to handle a stick shift as well as being on the other side of the car, on the other side of the road (i'm very uncoordinated!). But sounds like when I go to take the driving test, it may be in another car other than our own (which is a fourfor semi-automatic)... if i'm unable to master the stick shift prior to when i need to take my driving, am i just out of luck??


You or your driving school supplies the car so there is no surprise. But the fact is if you pass your test in an automatic or semi-automatic, your licence will be restricted to driving automatics only, which is ok if you just drive your own, but can become a problem when you want to hire a car, as an automatic is less widely available and always more expensive.


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

mandyhoov said:


> congrats on passing your written!
> 
> and also, what did you use to study for the written exam? hoping to get that sorted asap.
> 
> ...


thanks!
to study, you need a copy of the highway code. here's a link to the dvla's online version:
The Highway Code : Directgov - Travel and transport

but i would recommend getting a paper copy of the highway code so you can takes notes on it. you can order it online or probably find it in bookshops.

i also used the dvla's 2 online mock tests.
Take an official practice driving theory test : Directgov - Do it online

on the test there is a section called "hazard perception" where you watch 14 short video clips of road driving and you have to click the screen when you see a hazard developing. this link is really helpful... it's pretty much exactly what the test is like:
Hazard Perception Test Simulator

i also downloaded a practice test mobile app for my phone... i know, i might have over-prepared, but i passed with only one wrong answer :whoo:
there are also dvd's you can buy for about a fiver that will help you study. i didnt get one of those though..


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Ol' Gado,
How did you get insurance to drive in he UK on your American license for 6 months? I am a Californian license holder with 30 years experience, clean record, about to move to the UK to live with my new husband . I have dual nationality; UK and USA. We have not been able to get an insurance company to insure me until I get my provisional license and I can only think to rent a car on my American license . Am I wrong?
Clare


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

Clarebarr said:


> Hi Ol' Gado,
> How did you get insurance to drive in he UK on your American license for 6 months? I am a Californian license holder with 30 years experience, clean record, about to move to the UK to live with my new husband . I have dual nationality; UK and USA. We have not been able to get an insurance company to insure me until I get my provisional license and I can only think to rent a car on my American license . Am I wrong?
> Clare


i was lucky. my wife's parents added me to their insurance policy. i guess they have a longstanding policy and were able to add me easily... sorry i cant be more help on that front.
BUT- the good news is, applying for your provisional license is dead easy. i was able to apply online. i then had to send my passport in within thirty days (you may not have to if you have a digital uk passport)... you will get easy to follow instructions once you apply. once i applied, i had my provisional license within 2-3 weeks.. 
i wish you luck. here's the link to apply online:
Applying for a provisional driving licence : Directgov - Motoring
-ol galdo

edit: i forgot about the residency rules... i think you may have to be a resident of the uk for 6 months before you can apply for your provisional... but that law might not apply to you since you have dual nationality.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Clarebarr said:


> Hi Ol' Gado,
> How did you get insurance to drive in he UK on your American license for 6 months? I am a Californian license holder with 30 years experience, clean record, about to move to the UK to live with my new husband . I have dual nationality; UK and USA. We have not been able to get an insurance company to insure me until I get my provisional license and I can only think to rent a car on my American license . Am I wrong?


Try the following insurance intermediaries who specialise in cover for non-UK licence holders and those new to the country:
Camper Van Insurance and Motor Vehicle Insurance
https://www.hertsinsurance.com/walkabout.php (see bottom of the page)


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

sgaldo said:


> i was lucky. my wife's parents added me to their insurance policy. i guess they have a longstanding policy and were able to add me easily... sorry i cant be more help on that front.
> BUT- the good news is, applying for your provisional license is dead easy. i was able to apply online. i then had to send my passport in within thirty days (you may not have to if you have a digital uk passport)... you will get easy to follow instructions once you apply. once i applied, i had my provisional license within 2-3 weeks..
> i wish you luck. here's the link to apply online:
> Applying for a provisional driving licence : Directgov - Motoring
> ...


Thanks for the information


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Call Chris Pooler at 01494 427900

Tell him Yusuf the American referred you and he will be able to help you. He helped me get some cheap insurance so i would highly recommend him.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

sgaldo said:


> BUT- the good news is, applying for your provisional license is dead easy. i was able to apply online. i then had to send my passport in within thirty days (you may not have to if you have a digital uk passport)... you will get easy to follow instructions once you apply. once i applied, i had my provisional license within 2-3 weeks..
> i wish you luck. here's the link to apply online:
> Applying for a provisional driving licence : Directgov - Motoring
> -ol galdo
> ...


Just a note, if you have a residency permit instead of a visa in your passport, you will have to send that as well. 

And my two cents on lessons, take them and take several. I've had a license for ten years in the states, and I'm not just overcoming bad habits, but things that were actually taught to me differently, for example steering when turning. My driving instructor in New York taught me "hand over hand" to make turns, and that is a steering fault on the test here and would cost you points, because apparently crossing your hands gives you less control. (Who knew?) There are also many more maneuvers that you will be asked to perform. When I took my test in New York I had to do a three point turn/turn in the road and parallel park. Here you may be asked to reverse around a corner, reverse park, parallel park, and/or turn in the road. There may even be more that I am forgetting. So take several lessons.


----------



## boydepaname (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

Apologies if this post doesn't belong in this thread ( feel free to move it if that's the case)...

My fiancee is currently a postgraduate student in the UK, and has been here for about 9 months.

We plan to get married in April/May next year, so the plan is for her to go home December and come back a few weeks before the wedding.

My question is whether she can use her US licence for 1 year from her arrival next april, or whether this has been 'used up' already due to her studying here.

Hope that makes sense. If not, happy to provide more info.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

boydepaname said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies if this post doesn't belong in this thread ( feel free to move it if that's the case)...
> 
> ...


This is a grey area.
Normally, a foreign licence holder with non-exchangeable licence (like from US) can drive for a year after becoming resident, and to continue driving, they must get provisional licence, and take and pass driving tests.
In your fiancée's case, the fact that she used to live as a student under a different visa should be immaterial, and another one year should start for her next period of residence, but the law doesn't seem to be clear on this. No checks are made on her residence status and history, but should she be involved in a major accident or charged with serious motoring offence, then her previous residence may resurface and may make her an unlicensed driver, with further consequences.
She cannot get a provisional licence until she's been in UK for 6 months, and then she should pass the tests ASAP and get full British licence.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Do I _have to_ surrender my BC Driver's License when I exchange it for a UK license?

I don't intend on driving on it after I get a UK license, and I don't intend to regularly drive in London (those drivers are Insane) and would likely only be driving when visiting my inlaws in Yorkshire, but for ease of having "local" i.d. when I go back to British Columbia (or Canada in general) in the future, I'd like to have my BCDL available.

If I do need to surrender it, what's to stop me from having ordered a spare copy of my BCDL before I leave Canada? It's easy enough for me to do (provided I pay the appropriate fee) and would take less than 10 days for it to arrive. Again, I would only be using this as Canadian photo ID _in Canada_ and I know that I could just as easily get a BC identification card, but I want my BCDL... I've got a clean record as far as the provincial government is concerned and an old number, so I'd kind of like to hold on to it.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Do I _have to_ surrender my BC Driver's License when I exchange it for a UK license?
> 
> I don't intend on driving on it after I get a UK license, and I don't intend to regularly drive in London (those drivers are Insane) and would likely only be driving when visiting my inlaws in Yorkshire, but for ease of having "local" i.d. when I go back to British Columbia (or Canada in general) in the future, I'd like to have my BCDL available.
> 
> If I do need to surrender it, what's to stop me from having ordered a spare copy of my BCDL before I leave Canada? It's easy enough for me to do (provided I pay the appropriate fee) and would take less than 10 days for it to arrive. Again, I would only be using this as Canadian photo ID _in Canada_ and I know that I could just as easily get a BC identification card, but I want my BCDL... I've got a clean record as far as the provincial government is concerned and an old number, so I'd kind of like to hold on to it.




Exchanging your foreign driving licence : Directgov - Motoring


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Do I _have to_ surrender my BC Driver's License when I exchange it for a UK license?
> 
> I don't intend on driving on it after I get a UK license, and I don't intend to regularly drive in London (those drivers are Insane) and would likely only be driving when visiting my inlaws in Yorkshire, but for ease of having "local" i.d. when I go back to British Columbia (or Canada in general) in the future, I'd like to have my BCDL available.
> 
> If I do need to surrender it, what's to stop me from having ordered a spare copy of my BCDL before I leave Canada? It's easy enough for me to do (provided I pay the appropriate fee) and would take less than 10 days for it to arrive. Again, I would only be using this as Canadian photo ID _in Canada_ and I know that I could just as easily get a BC identification card, but I want my BCDL... I've got a clean record as far as the provincial government is concerned and an old number, so I'd kind of like to hold on to it.


You'll have to surrender your BC licence and it will be returned to the BC licensing authorities. But there is nothing to stop your getting a duplicate licence. The rule requires you should only use one licence when driving in UK, and if you have a UK one, you should use that (to stop people taking penalty points on another licence to keep a clean UK licence).


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

What about someone in a situation where they are return back to the UK but still hold their current valid UK license from the past? My license however does not expire until next year, can I still have it renewed this year or will have to wait till next year?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

manny.j said:


> What about someone in a situation where they are return back to the UK but still hold their current valid UK license from the past? My license however does not expire until next year, can I still have it renewed this year or will have to wait till next year?


Reading this: Renewing the photo on your driving licence : Directgov - Motoring, there's no specific mention of renewing prior to expiry, other than: _"The new photo will be valid for ten years from the date your application is processed and not from the expiry date of your current photo on your licence."_

(This is assuming you're doing the regular 10-year photocard renewal, and not because you've turned 70?)

Edit: on this page: http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/NeedANewOrUpdatedLicence/DG_4022088, it states _"You can renew your photo *at any time*, however, if your photo is due to expire very soon, it’ll need to be renewed before the date of expiry. The expiry date of your photo is shown in section 4b on the front of your driving licence."_

teuchter


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Reading this: Renewing the photo on your driving licence : Directgov - Motoring, there's no specific mention of renewing prior to expiry, other than: _"The new photo will be valid for ten years from the date your application is processed and not from the expiry date of your current photo on your licence."_
> 
> (This is assuming you're doing the regular 10-year photocard renewal, and not because you've turned 70?)
> 
> ...


Thanks teuchter

Yes, I am looking for a 10 year photocard. 

I, for one, found the general information of renewing the driving license very confusing. For example, if you read the above instructions ""_You can renew your photo at any time, however, if your photo is due to expire very soon, it’ll need to be renewed before the date of expiry._" they do not provide any sort of time-frame of when the photocard can be renewed before the date of expiry i.e. is it reasonable to assume that I can renew my license one year before its expiry then or I can only renew for a new 10 year license a month before it expires. 

If the photo can be renewed at anytime they do not clarify if the expiry date is also extended as if a new 10 year photocard is issued or not.

Moreover, I assume by comment "if you photo is due to expire very soon..." I am interpreting it as the photocard is due to expire very soon not the photo.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

manny.j said:


> Thanks teuchter
> 
> Yes, I am looking for a 10 year photocard.
> 
> ...


I'm not entirely clear on how it works in Scotland, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night Sorry, I really couldn't resist.

:focus: My husband had a huge fold-out paper sheet driving license. No picture. He knows the info numbers on it by memory. Last summer he said his photo was about to expire and he had to attend to it. He also mentioned something about the option to be issued an actual photocard driving license, and he was considering it.

I was in the US on VisaQuest at the time, so I don't know if he got an actual photo card issued this time around, or if he still has the ginormous folding sheet. He's in Edinburgh on business, or I would ask. 

LOL, he has a driving license-but we gave up the car when he retired the first time. We live within easy walking distance of just about everything and public transport is so fantastic here, we occasionally hire a car-perhaps twice a year, tops. We also have a motorbike, use it once a month in good weather.

Now that he's working again, bus and train seem to be working for him, but he still has the driving license.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

manny.j said:


> Thanks teuchter
> 
> Yes, I am looking for a 10 year photocard.
> 
> ...


You can renew your photo at any time, not just before expiry, as some people may have other reasons such as changed appearance. New photocard will be valid 10 years from renewal.


----------

